# Second Round ( last): Non piu andrai- Prey,Kosavic, Ramey



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Remember to judge the whole performance, not just the sound.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Hermann Prey was a superb singer and artist, and a delight as Figaro. Even without seeing him, I smiled all the way through his "Non piu andrai," and watching him in action is even better. Karl Bohm provides a perfect tempo, unhurried, with a superb pomp and weight - a true military march. A+

I don't know Mr. Kosavic. He looks very young, and his voice is pleasant but small and not distinctive. Even this aria seems to stretch him a little. In total, forgettable. C-

Ramey has twice the voice of Kosavic and gives a strong, though not very nuanced, performance. I like the idea of a cadenza on "brillante," though I prefer Philippe Sly's more inventive one. B+


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Hermann Prey was a superb singer and artist, and a delight as Figaro. Even without seeing him, I smiled all the way through his "Non piu andrai," and watching him in action is even better. Karl Bohm provides a perfect tempo, unhurried, with a superb pomp and weight - a true military march. A+
> 
> I don't know Mr. Kosavic. He looks very young, and his voice is pleasant but small and not distinctive. Even this aria seems to stretch him a little. In total, forgettable. C-
> 
> Ramey has twice the voice of Kosavic and gives a strong, though not very nuanced, performance. I like the idea of a cadenza on "brillante," though I prefer Philippe Sly's more inventive one. B+


I didn't forget Kosavic, but his gorgeous looks andvery charming acting played the biggest part  . We are including their physical performance ( which I forgot to mention- so sorry) this contest. Don't think less of me. I haven't had a date in a long time. We all slip up from time to time 😳


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I didn't forget Kosavic, but his gorgeous looks andvery charming acting played the biggest part  . We are including their physical performance ( which I forgot to mention- so sorry) this contest. Don't think less of me. I haven't had a date in a long time. We all slip up from time to time 😳


Haha. At this point in my life my last date has fallen into the black pit of _temps bien perdu_. But if we're counting appearance, Hermann Prey does it for me. He exudes intelligence, vitality, virility and humor. You can have the undergrads, pretty boys and pseudo-castrati.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Remember to judge the whole performance, not just the sound.
> MEDIA=youtube]2smOffz7btI[/MEDIA]


Where did Hermann Prey go?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Where did Hermann Prey go?


I added a post for people to remember to judge the whole contest and something went wrong. Your sweetheart is back. Thanks. I take it Mr Kosavic is all mine, unless I misread you


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I added a post for people to remember to judge the whole contest and something went wrong. Your sweetheart is back. Thanks. I take it Mr Kosavic is all mine, unless I misread you


To paraphrase a politically incorrect song from the 'forties, "I don' wan' 'im, you can have 'im, he's too young for me."






At least the Andrews sisters had their turn at it:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

A great looking singer without a very good voice is akin to the strawberries you see in the store these days, all looks and no taste.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

The Prey excerpt is possibly the best sung so far. What wonderful style and diction. He lets the piece sing for itself!
(Incidentally the film that this is from was one of Ponelle's that I didn't like. Fantastic cast though.)

Kovasic is one of the least individual of those we've heard and there isn't much going on here even though it's sung well.

Ramey is one of my favourites in this aria, it's one of the versions that is most familiar to me and so I'm tempted to vote for it jsut for that reason. However, Prey was actually the most impressive out of these three.

My vote goes on Prey, but I can't help feeling we haven't heard the best Figaros in this contest, what about Kunz, Bruscantini and Tomlinson?

N.

P.S. I've just noticed we have a new mouse and so I'm going to name him 'Figaro'. The previous one was called Domenico because he always came out on Sundays. Unfortunately, he's no longer with us.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I didn't forget Kosavic, but his gorgeous looks andvery charming acting played the biggest part  . *We are including their physical performance ( which I forgot to mention- so sorry) this contest.* Don't think less of me. I haven't had a date in a long time. We all slip up from time to time 😳


Oh, I see where this is going. We are going to just end up with images instead of YouTube videos and it will be "Which barihunk do you think has the best chest (voice)?"

N.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry, I'm not gonna be able to add much nuance here. Ramey has the best voice by far, so he wins.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Oh, I see where this is going. We are going to just end up with images instead of YouTube videos and it will be "Which barihunk do you think has the best chest (voice)?"
> 
> N.


Not unless there is a clamor for it I try to please.... don't always do it.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Not unless there is a clamor for it I try to please.... don't always do it.


You can please all the people some of the time...


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I was sure I'd already commented in this thread, but I can't see myself, so perhaps I only thought about it. I know I listened to them all and decided I liked Prey best.

Anyway. Prey for me


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I was sure I'd already commented in this thread, but *I can't see myself*, so perhaps I only thought about it. I know I listened to them all and decided I liked Prey best.
> 
> Anyway. Prey for me


There are days when I'd _prefer_ not to see myself. Thank goodness they invented clothing.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Ramey. But I hesitated about Prey.


----------

